# I almost had me a wood thief?..



## JTP (Feb 16, 2012)

*I almost had me a wood thief…..*

Just when you thought it was safe to be at work…. 

I've recently installed security cameras for the home/property and I was going through some alarm footage only to find a *would have been* wood thief. It was just around noon when this guy pulls into my driveway, walks the property for a minute then backs his pickup all the way in to property and upto my wood stash. I see him get out of the truck, put on work gloves, make one quick knock on the door. He then goes back near his truck, takes a look around to see if the coast is clear, then BAM, he looks one of the obvious cameras right in the eye and high tales it outta there. 

In my opinion the investment was well worth it. The look on this guys face was PRICELESS!! It may as well been a 85lbs German Shepard running at him. [email protected]%$ing guy had his truck in drive before he closed his door. LOL.

Let's just say he should be expecting to have a nice chat soon

JTP


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

It's a sign of the times !

Can you imagine risking going to jail for stealing some wood ?

If it was me on a bad day, he might be looking at the wrong end of a Sig 220.

Good lord ! :angry2:


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 16, 2012)

Good job-nail his ass...

He knocked on the door-what was he going to say if you had answered it? "Oh, I was going to steal some wood, but since you're home I guess I won't"???

Nail his ass good....


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

Opps, almost forgot.

The camera was a good idea, I much prefer this to violence. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Marc (Feb 16, 2012)

There's something so infuriating to me about the idea of someone stealing my firewood. Maybe it's the labor that goes into it. I know I work for the other things I buy, but something about having sweat and occasionally bled to stockpile my firewood. And in the past if someone is desperate and asks for help, I'd be glad to offer some or work something out on price. But I have to wonder if more often someone who chooses to steal is just lazy rather than in a hard place.


----------



## Marc (Feb 16, 2012)

I need to put up a camera over my wood pile. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

It's kind of funny now people are starting to look at security more closely.

Stealing firewood upsets me, but then I wonder Geezzzzz what's next ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## XTROOPER (Feb 16, 2012)

*Wood theft*

The reason the guy was knocking on the door was to see if any one was home. If someone came to the door, he would have given some B.S. story or ask for directions and simply leave. If no answer, in his mind the coast was clear and he would have gone on to steal the wood. Good thing for the camera. I investigated and made many arrests for firewood theft as well as people illegally logging on other people's land. It always really frosted my ass. The biggest problem prosecuting a case of firewood theft was always how much wood was stolen and accurately estimating a value of the wood in order to charge the suspect with petit or grand larceny.

XTROOPER


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

JTP said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to be at work….
> 
> I've recently installed security cameras for the home/property and I was going through some alarm footage only to find a *would have been* wood thief. It was just around noon when this guy pulls into my driveway, walks the property for a minute then backs his pickup all the way in to property and upto my wood stash. I see him get out of the truck, put on work gloves, make one quick knock on the door. He then goes back near his truck, takes a look around to see if the coast is clear, then BAM, he looks one of the obvious cameras right in the eye and high tales it outta there.
> 
> ...


Now you need a couple mean dogs and a other camera that is level with the liscense plate!


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

*Woooww !*



XTROOPER said:


> The reason the guy was knocking on the door was to see if any one was home. If someone came to the door, he would have given some B.S. story or ask for directions and simply leave. If no answer, in his mind the coast was clear and he would have gone on to steal the wood. Good thing for the camera. I investigated and made many arrests for firewood theft as well as people illegally logging on other people's land. It always really frosted my ass. The biggest problem prosecuting a case of firewood theft was always how much wood was stolen and accurately estimating a value of the wood in order to charge the suspect with petit or grand larceny.
> 
> XTROOPER



This blows my mind. It's been said the average time for a home break-in 
is about 4 minutes. In and out.

How long is it going to take to load the firewood 15 minutes ?

What would be the dollar amount stolen $20 uttahere2:

The numbers don't add up. I just can't see the motive in it.

But yet it happens......:msp_unsure:


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 16, 2012)

Marc said:


> There's something so infuriating to me about the idea of someone stealing my firewood. Maybe it's the labor that goes into it. I know I work for the other things I buy, but something about having sweat and occasionally bled to stockpile my firewood. And in the past if someone is desperate and asks for help, I'd be glad to offer some or work something out on price. But I have to wonder if more often someone who chooses to steal is just lazy rather than in a hard place.


We've become so used to having so much stuff that at first it's not obvious why something like firewood should be any different from all the other stuff. But when you look at what people really need - food, shelter, heat, etc. - firewood represents one of those key things. My firewood is my heat source, the primary energy source we use, and one of the essential things my family and I need to survive. I put a huge amount of personal time and energy into gathering it. 

You mess with my firewood and you're stealing something at the level of food and shelter from my family - it's not joking around time anymore.

EDIT: Right now our view is distorted because of the energy in fossil fuels and how cheap and plentiful it is, and that in turn distorts the value of energy in terms of "money". As time goes on and the costs go up and the availability goes down, while this economic collapse continues and people can't afford it, the value of energy in terms of money will become more rational again. Then a pile of firewood won't be worthless anymore, in terms of "money" or in terms of heat. What is firewood worth if you have no job and cannot buy other forms of heat?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> This blows my mind. It's been said the average time for a home break-in
> is about 4 minutes. In and out.
> 
> How long is it going to take to load the firewood 15 minutes ?
> ...



You cant see it cause you ain't a scumbag they stole a little from me when I had it near the road.Now things are way more secure House alarms, Cams,5 large dogs ,motion detectors that wake you up if anyone breaches your Perimeter,6 foot fence with locking gate!BTW the mean dogs are the best they don't miss nothing!


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 16, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> *How long is it going to take to load the firewood 15 minutes ?*



With my pickup backed right up to a "stack" of "split" firewood?
Whoa buddy, I could be loaded with all I cared to haul in well under 5 minutes!
You can toss a lot of splits from a stack in a minute... grabbing two, three, or even four at a time... a hundred or more splits a minute wouldn't be tough.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> With my pickup backed right up to a "stack" of "split" firewood?
> Whoa buddy, I could be loaded with all I cared to haul in well under 5 minutes!
> You can toss a lot of splits from a stack in a minute... grabbing two, three, or even four at a time... a hundred or more splits a minute wouldn't be tough.



That is slow enough to get caught if he is home!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

And if you are buying a Camera buy the most expensive biggest one with nite vision you possibly can!300.00 - 1200.00.Cheap cams dont show any clarity at distance.


----------



## conrad (Feb 16, 2012)

As Mr. Burns on the Simpsons would say, "Release the hounds!"


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

View attachment 224253


conrad said:


> As Mr. Burns on the Simpsons would say, "Release the hounds!"


----------



## CWME (Feb 16, 2012)

Scary to think about loosing my heat for the winter. I live right on a main road so I can't hide mine from view. Just plain scary to think about. Hope the Police can do something to your bad guy. Read more than one post on here and on Cast Boolits about wood and lead being taken with the Police doing nothing because of the perceived lack of monetary value. For conversation a Cord of wood is roughly(I said roughly, not exact btu comparison) a 100 gallons of oil. In this market that is over $360.

Anyway, hope they get the guy and stick it to him.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

CWME said:


> Scary to think about loosing my heat for the winter. I live right on a main road so I can't hide mine from view. Just plain scary to think about. Hope the Police can do something to your bad guy. Read more than one post on here and on Cast Boolits about wood and lead being taken with the Police doing nothing because of the perceived lack of monetary value. For conversation a Cord of wood is roughly(I said roughly, not exact btu comparison) a 100 gallons of oil. In this market that is over $360.
> 
> Anyway, hope they get the guy and stick it to him.



Put up some cheap fake cameras then where they will see them!


----------



## camr (Feb 16, 2012)

I had wood disappearing from my stack this summer. Small amounts each time so, no doubt, it was going into someone's firepit. I mentioned to a neighbor that I was aware of what was going on and that I planned to personally observe the pile until the thief was caught. Darned if nobody came around after that and wood stopped disappearing. It was a good thing that wood stopped walking off but it doesn't leave a very good taste in my mouth to know one of my neighbors is a thief that has no second thoughts about stealing from me. And if it isn't some firewood, what's next on his list? Hmmmmm..........

BTW, no sympathy here for a thief regardless of his circumstances. There is no lower form of life on the planet, IMHO.


----------



## owbguy (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 224253



Nice looking puppy you have there Lone Wolf. I have a similar version with lighter brindle.


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2012)

*Dogs*

I see some guys are relying on dogs. all well and good, but I consider them alarms, not deterrents anymore. For me, I know their barks, an unsusual bark I go look (got one thief so far, sent him on his way with a rather *stern* warning), besides that, I don't think they would stop any burglar or thief. I don't care if it is a 300 lb wolfpitweillerpinscher hybrid with filed fangs. 

My boss has a big shop that has been robbed WITH expensive security dogs and with ear splitting alarms. They just shoot them, load up and leave. Cops are slow to arrive, or they pull this trick, trip the alarm, shoot the dog, then split, come back much later once the cops and owner have come and gone. He lost three dogs, so he quit buying dogs. My guess (don't know the details but this is plausible) is they just duct tape a plastic pop bottle to a .22 for a cheap suppressor and pop.no noise, dead dog. I think a dog would stop some kids, but any pro burglar or thief..naw.

Hecks windchimes, the &%%! scrappers stole the cable going for the power for the alarms! If I was el prez supremeo dictator would slap an IMMEDIATE ban on exporting scrap metals. You go to any scrap yard and you see perfectly good stuff EVERYONE knows is stolen, going for the export scrap market. And all it is doing is making asia giant richer and killing jobs here. I consider it a civil crime potential (it's just too lucrative and easy) and also a national security military security threat to export scrap metals now, after careful consideration and also taking into account what helped fight and win ww2.

I'm lucky with my firewood here, this area is awash in firewood from tornadoes, and most of mine is visible from the street easy, but anything metal that ain't nailed down with your eyeballs on it seems to be fair game for the asia scrappers.


----------



## Preston (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a neighbor that had his single axle trailer and firewood stolen. Somebody cut a logging chain to get it. I talked to our sheriff about the devilment going on these days. He said, Preston, you have a carry permit, right? I said yes I did. He said carry it everywhere you go. And I know it's a pain but lock you house and gate every time you leave the house. I had a 6600 Yamaha generator stolen off my back porch some years back. So I built me a lockable gate and planted it at the tree line. I do hate a thief.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

zogger said:


> I see some guys are relying on dogs. all well and good, but I consider them alarms, not deterrents anymore. For me, I know their barks, an unsusual bark I go look (got one thief so far, sent him on his way with a rather *stern* warning), besides that, I don't think they would stop any burglar or thief. I don't care if it is a 300 lb wolfpitweillerpinscher hybrid with filed fangs.
> 
> My boss has a big shop that has been robbed WITH expensive security dogs and with ear splitting alarms. They just shoot them, load up and leave. Cops are slow to arrive, or they pull this trick, trip the alarm, shoot the dog, then split, come back much later once the cops and owner have come and gone. He lost three dogs, so he quit buying dogs. My guess (don't know the details but this is plausible) is they just duct tape a plastic pop bottle to a .22 for a cheap suppressor and pop.no noise, dead dog. I think a dog would stop some kids, but any pro burglar or thief..naw.
> 
> ...



Listen Dude I pray every day some douche will come over here and start shooting!Do you get my meaning?Dogs should also be backed up by an alarm and an owner to get help there. As far as I am concerned once they open fire it is self defense!If gunshots went off the neighbors would be all over them.If the dogs were in a vulnerable position you should have thought ahead on how you would out think the robbers. Sec System ,Cameras and dogs and an armed owner that was notified of your perimeter breach is not something you would want to try out!


----------



## bbxlr8 (Feb 16, 2012)

Interesting & timely thread - Get this 2 days ago! 

I have a longish lane up hill from main road and you can see house garage/shed when leaves are down. Now, I work out of the house, but travel occasionally (great for keeping the stove going 24/7 BTW). I always leave company car out in view, but left this Tue early morning. We have 10 acres in the middle of about 80 w/ very few houses right around me.

Well mid-morning a car comes up the drive (500ft past beware of dog sign, triggers driveway alert 150ft in) up to detached garage/shed/wood pile (looks around a bit and leaves before wife can grab phone & check it out. OK probably mistake... 
Not 40 minutes later the same thing happens. She usually is good w/ make etc. but only could tell it was a small white plain sedan. Now I have been here 2 years so far an only had a couple of solicitations etc. This was weird. Of course, then I'm thinking about saws, tools trailers out etc. Also have some visible big oaks down & mostly bucked from Halloween storm

Maybe a fake or real camera is in order (we do have a general security system besides protective big dog and me (Dane Lab mix) Kind of rattled me as I can come up w/no reason for this (electric meters are remote, have well, township cars are dark crown vic's)


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

bbxlr8 said:


> Interesting & timely thread - Get this 2 days ago!
> 
> I have a longish lane up hill from main road and you can see house garage/shed when leaves are down. Now, I work out of the house, but travel occasionally (great for keeping the stove going 24/7 BTW). I always leave company car out in view, but left this Tue early morning. We have 10 acres in the middle of about 80 w/ very few houses right around me.
> 
> ...


put some quality cams up close to where they have to get in and put them wherever valuables are.Driveway alert is good start more cams are great.


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 16, 2012)

*Dogs are alarms*

I used to work for FedEx. Dealing with dogs was part of my job. Some of the guys would carry dog biscuits or pepper spray but I never did. I would pull up to a house with beware of dog signs everywhere, dogs barking and jumping at the truck, get out grab the package put it on the porch and get back in the truck while the dogs acted like they would tear me to bits. I just learned how to read the dog and know when I dog would respond better to a friendly word, a back off growl, or just to ignore it entirely. Now I'm not saying this will work on a trained attack dog, but I had several people that couldn't believe that I walked right thru the middle of their pack of dogs to drop a package off. More than occasionally someone would tell me "You are the first delivery guy that has ever gotten out of the truck here. Most just blow the horn." I never had to shoot one (pepper spray or .22) but I did chase one around a house with a stick when it nipped my ankle once.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;14EY0peGwME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14EY0peGwME[/video]

Dogs dont care if they go to jail for assault!That dog would take a person out in a split second!


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

I recently added homemade tire shredders to my litany of security measures, I still have a few bugs to work out but it runs off the gate remote control, when gate closes it rotates the shredder into position so anyone dumb enough to ignore the signs gets to visit the Michelin man. I'm also working on a remote controlled paintball gun with a Lorex camera mounted on a 12' high turrent, this will allow me to see and fire it remotely, only problem has been getting better servos that can take the weather exposure, right now I'm using a taped on contractor bag to prevent exposure but the wind gives it hell.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I recently added homemade tire shredders to my litany of security measures, I still have a few bugs to work out but it runs off the gate remote control, when gate closes it rotates the shredder into position so anyone dumb enough to ignore the signs gets to visit the Michelin man. I'm also working on a remote controlled paintball gun with a Lorex camera mounted on a 12' high turrent, this will allow me to see and fire it remotely, only problem has been getting better servos that can take the weather exposure, right now I'm using a taped on contractor bag to prevent exposure but the wind gives it hell.



I made a spike strip for tires got a Police car as my first !


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I made a spike strip for tires got a Police car as my first !



I still have some early versions that are made from bed frames with sharpened 1/4-20 bolts sticking out, I leave them in my spare driveways in case some dullard comes along and cuts the gate lock and tries to steal any of the trailers etc that are parked there, only one we got there was a summer help meter reader that pulled in past the warning signs and got two front flats. He went to the commercial building up the street for help and his truck was dragged off my property and down the road a ways by the time he returned.


----------



## JTP (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh I've got clear views of his license plate. Only took 1 phone call to get what I needed. His truck is also very identifiable. 

Walt- That remote paintball gun idea is GREAT!! My wheels are turning now. Do they make non-water based paintballs? Perhaps something hard to take off or even that could do the taking off for me.....


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I made a spike strip for tires got a Police car as my first !



How'd the cop like that? Give you any trouble?


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

JTP said:


> Oh I've got clear views of his license plate. Only took 1 phone call to get what I needed. His truck is also very identifiable.
> 
> Walt- That remote paintball gun idea is GREAT!! My wheels are turning now. Do they make non-water based paintballs? Perhaps something hard to take off or even that could do the taking off for me.....



I happen to know that a paintball is the same bore as a 12ga, I use paintballs in my nonlethal land mines. I did once toy with the idea of a sprayer filled with brake fluid to spray intruders cars with but it never got beyond a thought because testing it would have made a mess but the idea was simple, pressurized sprayer aimed correctly and a tripwire to start the flow.


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread makes me feel better about just spending over 2200 on camera system myself ....I expect things to get worse here as the economy goes downhill even more.....I think we are at the beginning of a long slope thats not going for end well....were seeing it now lots more jobs on the chopping block ..even jobs that used to be considered secure are being chopped ...I bought an 8 camera system with 72IR for night vision ....at night it looks like daylight up to 100ft away.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp (Feb 16, 2012)

*ONE of my wood puppys*

View attachment 224304
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I still have some early versions that are made from bed frames with sharpened 1/4-20 bolts sticking out, I leave them in my spare driveways in case some dullard comes along and cuts the gate lock and tries to steal any of the trailers etc that are parked there, only one we got there was a summer help meter reader that pulled in past the warning signs and got two front flats. He went to the commercial building up the street for help and his truck was dragged off my property and down the road a ways by the time he returned.



Good one


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> How'd the cop like that? Give you any trouble?



Yes It was a Lady cop and she felt stupid .I got a ticket for it !She was mad as hell the other cops were laughing at her that did not help my situation.So she took it out on me.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually almost was a wood thief once... inadvertently. 

Imagine going to 12121 Smith Rd. to pick up a huge pile of free Ash laying in the yard of a small ranch house left from a line crew.. sounds good ? It would have been great if I wouldn't have stop at 11211 Smith Rd. and started loading a nice big mess of Ash logs ...yep , you saw the mistake but I didn't at the time. 

Two houses on the same road with identical descriptions and very similar address , who would have thought?

The old man that owned the property and I had a heart to heart talk ..real quick like!

After we cleared up my F-up we both laughed a little and he admired my 066... not everybody that steals wood is a thief..some of us are just dumb-asses!


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Yes It was a Lady cop and she felt stupid .I got a ticket for it !She was mad as hell the other cops were laughing at her that did not help my situation.So she took it out on me.



a TICKET?!? I hope that went away!


----------



## owbguy (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Yes It was a Lady cop and she felt stupid .I got a ticket for it !She was mad as hell the other cops were laughing at her that did not help my situation.So she took it out on me.



what was the ticket for? should have given her a ticket for being stupid.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

time warp said:


> View attachment 224304
> :hmm3grin2orange:



bad link try again.


----------



## Preston (Feb 16, 2012)

I would like to know what the ticker was for also. On your own place she gives you a ticket. I would spend to fight that one.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

owbguy said:


> what was the ticket for? should have given her a ticket for being stupid.



"Placing sharp objects in roadway" it was at the beginning of my driveway!


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> "Placing sharp objects in roadway" it was at the beginning of my driveway!



They got you there, I set my gates back 12' and have my first shredder 6' in front of the gate, that way if someone gets the idea to bump the 800lb gates set in a thousand or so pounds of concrete they will be doing so on rims. Sign clearly states "no access allowed, severe tire damage will result"


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> They got you there, I set my gates back 12' and have my first shredder 6' in front of the gate, that way if someone gets the idea to bump the 800lb gates set in a thousand or so pounds of concrete they will be doing so on rims. Sign clearly states "no access allowed, severe tire damage will result"



Yup now I keep way back with it.Is the warning needed?


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Yup now I keep way back with it.Is the warning needed?



My attorney says so, also has to be lit at night. I have four super bright halogen floodlights that are motion activated, when someone hits the 12' mark night becomes day real quick.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> My attorney says so, also has to be lit at night. I have four super bright halogen floodlights that are motion activated, when someone hits the 12' mark night becomes day real quick.



Sounds good.


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Listen Dude I pray every day some douche will come over here and start shooting!Do you get my meaning?Dogs should also be backed up by an alarm and an owner to get help there. As far as I am concerned once they open fire it is self defense!If gunshots went off the neighbors would be all over them.If the dogs were in a vulnerable position you should have thought ahead on how you would out think the robbers. Sec System ,Cameras and dogs and an armed owner that was notified of your perimeter breach is not something you would want to try out!



--not my dogs, my employers dogs. Not at his home, at his office warehouse complex. I'm just telling ya what happened. He lost three guard dogs, all shot. Three different occasions. Big loud alarm goes off when they enter, after killing the dog. Alarm also notifies the security company, who dispatch someone, plus notify the local cops. burglars in and out before anyone gets there.

Here's the latest, out back of his shop is a ton of scrap equipment. They are four wheel driving over a hill from a "questionable" subdivision which is mostly crackheads, methheads, welfare bums, and so on. He has no control over that being there. They come in, cut the fence, load up steel, get out. 

So, he has an excavator from one of his intown friends come over and dig this huge ditch...that lasted to keep them out one week, they walked over, grabbed enough scrap to make a BRIDGE over the ditch, got another load. He has caught them and they drove off, he gives the cops description of the truck, but couldn't get the license. most likely it is a fake license anyway, that is common, they just stick something on it when they go do a job. The cops think it is a multi state ring, but they haven't caught anyone yet, and no one in that questionable neighborhood knows or sees anything. 

Around my house and this side of theis big farm, I'm the security. Dogs are alarms for me. I know their barks, when it is a normal just some fool in the street or something, I ignore it, anything "odd" they change tone dramatically, I go check it out, armed. That's how I caught that one sneak thief who drove in over the fields and was checking out..you guessed it..scrap. One of my dogs went nuts and was looking uphill towards the fields and airstrip, so we went and looked. Scrap thieves, everywhere. He whips out a knife starts waving it around "get the dogs away"! (I had the two that would actually chomp someone, the others I left behind) I told him that they were doing their job, he puts the knife away or gets blasted. That's it. Told him to get lost, never come back, or he gets blasted plus chewed. 

Now I know some guys would say they would have shot him anyway, I ain't like that, and I live in the real world where hassles with the authorities involving dead dudes is not a sunday picnic, justified or not. I was content scaring the snot out of him. Now inside my house or hassling the old lady or attacking the dogs, etc..different story, yep, I'd shoot, and fast.

I personally don't have thousands of dollars for some elaborate security system and booby traps and ten more dogs and remote robotic gun sentries and all that noise. This is the best I got. Worked for me so far. There's a donkey with the cows to deal with coyotes when I ain't around. The dnr guys have hidden trail cams set up to catch poachers and weed growers in the more remote areas of the farm. I stay completely away from those areas. I don't even accidentally want to walk up on some big operation or surprise one of the armed poachers. Most of them boys are two time losers and face life on the third bust here, so they are trigger happy and it ain't worth the risk to me to go play junior rambow over some stupid reason like that, and I am always with my dogs anyway and I don't want any of my dogs hurt either, either shot or hurt in some lame booby trap.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

zogger said:


> --not my dogs, my employers dogs. Not at his home, at his office warehouse complex. I'm just telling ya what happened. He lost three guard dogs, all shot. Three different occasions. Big loud alarm goes off when they enter, after killing the dog. Alarm also notifies the security company, who dispatch someone, plus notify the local cops. burglars in and out before anyone gets there.
> 
> Here's the latest, out back of his shop is a ton of scrap equipment. They are four wheel driving over a hill from a "questionable" subdivision which is mostly crackheads, methheads, welfare bums, and so on. He has no control over that being there. They come in, cut the fence, load up steel, get out.
> 
> ...


What Breed you have?


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 16, 2012)

JeffHK454 said:


> I actually almost was a wood thief once... inadvertently.
> 
> Imagine going to 12121 Smith Rd. to pick up a huge pile of free Ash laying in the yard of a small ranch house left from a line crew.. sounds good ? It would have been great if I wouldn't have stop at 11211 Smith Rd. and started loading a nice big mess of Ash logs ...yep , you saw the mistake but I didn't at the time.
> 
> ...



don't feel bad. I did the same thing with a car once. I was out in the rollback to pick up a junk Cadillac on a dead end street. Came down the street, saw the Cadillac, hooked up to it and started my paperwork. Teenagers came out of the house and left. I think they thought it was a repo. Midway through the paper work I discovered I was at the wrong house. Dropped that Cadi and went a few houses down where the owner was waiting for me to get the right one...


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

I know where this is going ......opcorn:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> I know where this is going ......opcorn:



Where?:msp_confused:


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

Give me a 12ga shotshell, a 1/4oz of sand, 6 inches of PVC pipe, a roofing nail and a small block of wood and I'll show you a thief with sand imbedded in his testes from stepping on my $3 land mine. Security can be cheap guys, laughs those things bring by going off at night are priceless.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm guessing your going to suggest the meanest dog there is. 
I have no idea what that is....

Or maybe move if it's that bad.

I could be wrong..:msp_unsure:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> I'm guessing your going to suggest the meanest dog there is.
> I have no idea what that is....
> 
> Or maybe move if it's that bad.
> ...



The meanest dog is one who wont back down when tested!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> I'm guessing your going to suggest the meanest dog there is.
> I have no idea what that is....
> 
> Or maybe move if it's that bad.
> ...



Well they killed a cop in cold blood around here recently!Is that gettin bad?


----------



## owbguy (Feb 16, 2012)

my chow bully mix keeps the riffraff away, he's an extremely faithful dog.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree,

Problem is they seem to enjoy shooting dogs ..... I won't stand for that.

I would either make a stand and it won't be pretty or move.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Give me a 12ga shotshell, a 1/4oz of sand, 6 inches of PVC pipe, a roofing nail and a small block of wood and I'll show you a thief with sand imbedded in his testes from stepping on my $3 land mine. Security can be cheap guys, laughs those things bring by going off at night are priceless.



Like tripwire to mousetrap deal?


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

McGiver stuff, I was wondering too !


----------



## cheeves (Feb 16, 2012)

Marc said:


> There's something so infuriating to me about the idea of someone stealing my firewood. Maybe it's the labor that goes into it. I know I work for the other things I buy, but something about having sweat and occasionally bled to stockpile my firewood. And in the past if someone is desperate and asks for help, I'd be glad to offer some or work something out on price. But I have to wonder if more often someone who chooses to steal is just lazy rather than in a hard place.


Marc, Very good! Feel the same. Something very personal about your firewood. I've got a bad back and I actually give some wood away to some people who really need it. But steal my wood! You better be able to run or have very good hospitalization insurance!


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Like tripwire to mousetrap deal?



Those are unreliable and can go off by accident, mine employ direct foot pressure and use the nail for a firing pin, for actual projectiles I like to stuff two paint balls in the place of the shot, wrap it in cellophane for weather resistance and wait for the fun. Last year we placed several off the trails and had an orange deer running around for awhile, seems they changed where they walked during the rut and one got painted


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> What Breed you have?



Mostly mutts, rescue dogs. have 7 right now, close to a dozen cats.

The two that would def chomp someone are both females, one is a dalmation/ozzie shep mix, the other looks mostly black lab, pretty big. That's the one picked up on the sneak thief. She ain't as big as big male lab, but hits around 90. big enough. Black with big white teefs....

The dalmation/shep mix is NUTS and fast. I mean bonafide crazze don't give a crap nuts. That's the only one I have that I got as a new puppy. She's like my personal protector, self appointed. 

She saved my bacon once bigtime. We got invaded by a wild pitbull pack. Maximum suckage. First they charged my Gf right by the house, up outside the greenhouse, that dog held them back, she's screaming I come running up, they ran off. So, I go get her to get me some heavier stuff while I watch them run, see where they head, took that dog, tied the others, stuck the little ones in the house, and went hunting. Found them up in the upper pastures, five of them come charging out at us, that dang dog just leaped in the middle of them and was kikin righteous booty like I never seen any dog do in my whole life. She was slash biting out one lb chunks of pitbull, spitting them out, getting another bite, faster than your eyeballs could work, like a machine. I couldn't get a clean shot, dog melee. So, I wade right in (I'm sorta nuts too and adrenalin kicked in big), I am gonna just slap the rifle barrel on individual dogs and blast, plus some fancy kicking. I get to the first one, it wiggles away, I don't shoot, so wicked kick hard, that one got hurt. The others by now are having enough of this devil dalmation and split- this surprised heck outta me, but that's what happened. Call it a draw for the night, sun going down.

Next day I go out by myself and rifle, go downwind where I think they are hiding, sit and wait. Eventually I see them coming out, wait for the largest one, pack leader, nail that one clean. The others start running, I take my best shotgun styled lead swing effort on the next one and tumbled it, but it got up kept running. Never saw the rest of that pack.

I NEVER even heard of a single dog live through tangling with five pits. She didn't hardly take much of anything for wounds either, just too darn fast. Plus, she was just supreme aggravated I guess. And she ain't that big, only about 75lbs.

I think that first night if she hadn't distracted them I woulda got chomped pretty fair. I owe her bigtime.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

zogger said:


> Mostly mutts, rescue dogs. have 7 right now, close to a dozen cats.
> 
> The two that would def chomp someone are both females, one is a dalmation/ozzie shep mix, the other looks mostly black lab, pretty big. That's the one picked up on the sneak thief. She ain't as big as big male lab, but hits around 90. big enough. Black with big white teefs....
> 
> ...



Thats a good dog you got there take care of her.


----------



## morewood (Feb 16, 2012)

zogger said:


> --
> I personally don't have thousands of dollars for some elaborate security system and booby traps and ten more dogs and remote robotic gun sentries and all that noise. This is the best I got. Worked for me so far. There's a donkey with the cows to deal with coyotes when I ain't around. The dnr guys have hidden trail cams set up to catch poachers and weed growers in the more remote areas of the farm. I stay completely away from those areas. I don't even accidentally want to walk up on some big operation or surprise one of the armed poachers. Most of them boys are two time losers and face life on the third bust here, so they are trigger happy and it ain't worth the risk to me to go play junior rambow over some stupid reason like that, and I am always with my dogs anyway and I don't want any of my dogs hurt either, either shot or hurt in some lame booby trap.



You guys worry me, my driveway runs right past my neighbors, they are great at telling me who has been up or not. Am thinking of a gate since we have a bridge over the creek, one way in/out. I love my dogs, don't mess with my dogs. 

Zogger, how many acres you got on the 'farm'? When you are afraid to visit a portion of your property then maybe you should turn that portion into the impact area. Sporadic fire at any time of day is a great deterrent. North Georgia, not a huge problem with pot here, meth trailers here in rural McDowell county ae where its at. My bil has those issues, they are bad. 

Shea


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 16, 2012)

Its not just fierwood anymore. I run my own property mangment/lawn care co, and most of my clients are weekenders form NY city. I have had several clients homes stripped of there copper pipes and any wireing that was visable in the basement. Its a huge problem in our area. Clients that have security systems have been hit also, but the scumbags were scared off. One client has 6 zones of radient heating, and they took maybe $300 dollars of copper/curculators. Cost the homeowner $12,000 in repairs. They repaired with pex, and 2 months later the scum came back for more. They cut the pex in little pieces just to be pricks because there wasnt any copper to steal. Customer now has a alarm system. 

One client had there phone line cut. Thieves prob thought the alarm system wouldnt call out, what they didnt count on was a cellular back up. They got away with the copper before the cops got there, but it also took the cops 1.5 hrs to respond...Why not sure, but there answer to why was it was shift change...I hate theives...I have 8 trail cams hidden on 6 different clients propertys to hopefully get a incriminating pic or two...


----------



## CWME (Feb 16, 2012)

View attachment 224343
View attachment 224344


This is all I have for security. Gunner is more my ears as I am 30% deaf. He watches over the Wife and Baby when I am out. He bit a guy that my SIL was dating. Gunner took him down and bit his face before my Wife called him off. The guy got out of the car and aproached the steps and Gunner was having nothing of him getting near his People. We found out later that this guy was beating my SIL. Smart Dog. If someone comes in the house that he doesn't know he is between the Wife and Baby and whoever he doesn't know. 

Never trained him to do any of this. He loves us and watches out for us.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a dog. Can't ask for more than that !


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2012)

morewood said:


> You guys worry me, my driveway runs right past my neighbors, they are great at telling me who has been up or not. Am thinking of a gate since we have a bridge over the creek, one way in/out. I love my dogs, don't mess with my dogs.
> 
> Zogger, how many acres you got on the 'farm'? When you are afraid to visit a portion of your property then maybe you should turn that portion into the impact area. Sporadic fire at any time of day is a great deterrent. North Georgia, not a huge problem with pot here, meth trailers here in rural McDowell county ae where its at. My bil has those issues, they are bad.
> 
> Shea



I don't know exactly, some hundreds of acres. One section is leased out to a church for camping, so I don't go there, that's their turf and they deal with whatever, and the real wild area is the other side of the swamp I started cutting in this year. the cops/rangers got one poacher and one big field out of there so far this past year. Helicopters, whole nine yards. The poachers and growers come in on ATVs down the powerlines.

So, I have so much space and things to do, I don't go over to that area at all. Got enough on my plate right here. Dudes with the salary and inclination and badges, that's their gig and they are welcome to it. Plus..everyone is guilty, that's SOP with them gov boys. Supposed it had been me, just accidentally walk into a big plantation, get caught on a trail cam, now I got 'splaining to do, even though it ain't mine. Or hit a booby trap, I heard they do that to some of those fields. Think about it, who needs to drop a year's pay on a lawyer to get out of an innocent bust like that, or take a crossbow bolt or step on something, etc,. I've been told they are working that area, basically warned, so I stay out, end of story.

I'm not chicken, I am *prudent*. And I am just not gonna high power rifle willy nilly blast into the woods.


----------



## Misfit138 (Feb 16, 2012)

My deterrents:





If they are determined enough to make it past the dogs, owner has a hurt locker ready for 'em that would have piss running down Hannibal Lecter's leg.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow - either I live in a pretty darn good area, or I better wake up and smell the coffee. Sure, thieves have taken one of the kids bikes from time to time (most were recovered), and once someone walked off with my pressure washer (darn thing was brand new!), but nothing beyond that.

Still, I'm a bit more worried now that my new shop is 1/2 block away. I lock it up at night (didn't bother when it was in my back yard), and have some motion lights around it.


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey 'Stache, I'm looking for a good pressure washer. :hmm3grin2orange:

Damn after hearing these tales of woe, and low-lifes in the suburbs, it's good to live rural, far off the pavement, surrounded by firewoods, and armed neighbors. Remember The Pee Rule.

Yes, it's coming. Besides Msr. Glock, I put up " Game Camera in Use" signs on the mile dirt. Who knows, I'm not getting into any firefight with druggies.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have ten Chinese and Embden geese besides 12 cameras, the geese are a roving pack of grass eating nastiness, besides trimming grass they roam the cleared part of my property and will attack everything from humans to rabbits, they are very territorial and noisy when someone is around, even when I let someone drive in they will surround the vehicle and start pecking at it till I call them off, as a bonus they keep the Canadian geese out of my ponds.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 16, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I have ten Chinese and Embden geese besides 12 cameras, the geese are a roving pack of grass eating nastiness, besides trimming grass they roam the cleared part of my property and will attack everything from humans to rabbits, they are very territorial and noisy when someone is around, even when I let someone drive in they will surround the vehicle and start pecking at it till I call them off, as a bonus they keep the Canadian geese out of my ponds.



That's a riot ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## climberjones (Feb 16, 2012)

owbguy said:


> my chow bully mix keeps the riffraff away, he's an extremely faithful dog.



That dog looks serious!


----------



## climberjones (Feb 16, 2012)

JTP said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to be at work….
> 
> I've recently installed security cameras for the home/property and I was going through some alarm footage only to find a *would have been* wood thief. It was just around noon when this guy pulls into my driveway, walks the property for a minute then backs his pickup all the way in to property and upto my wood stash. I see him get out of the truck, put on work gloves, make one quick knock on the door. He then goes back near his truck, takes a look around to see if the coast is clear, then BAM, he looks one of the obvious cameras right in the eye and high tales it outta there.
> 
> ...


 To bad you cant post your camera video of the thief on here !(prolly invasion of privacy or something)


----------



## K.C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Last winter I got ripped off from my lower driveway. Don't know how much they took or when, but I discovered it when I was leaving for work in the a.m. and found a piece of wood out by the curb, and a couple more leading to the wood pile. Two nights later my neighbor told me he came home around 2 a.m. and saw 2 people running off with an armfull each. This was before I was able to move it all behind my fence. 

Pi$$ed me off to no end. My only solace was that it was freshly cut green oak so there's no way they were able to burn it.

My feeling was that, if they are struggling and can't get warm, just ask! I would've gladly given them a good sized pile. Even delivered it to them - all at no charge because I can only imagine what it would be like to be in that position. But DAMMIT, don't steal it from me!


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it is funny that almost all my knowledge of explosives and improvised weapons comes from a neighbor that gave me my first job at age 12...stacking and splitting firewood. Mr Fox was his name, he was a serious wood burner and had two wood stoves going almost year round, He and his buddy, both disabled veterans used to sit and drink coffee and load bullets while I split and stacked wheelbarrows of wood after school every day, they both were seriously into guns and weapons, sometimes they would come outside and test different loads by shooting logs, I took a great interest in their hobby and they must have figured that I might get hurt by trying some of the things they were doing so, they started showing me some of the proper ways of doing things, gradually I spent more time talking guns and explosives and less time splitting and stacking and ended up getting quite an education in weapons. Both of them were in Vietnam but never told any specific stories of it, I gathered over the years that their speciality must have been demolition, based on their skill sets. It is funny how I'll be working on some hair brained idea and I'll think to myself "boy, John would have liked this"


----------



## zogger (Feb 17, 2012)

*Attack geese!*



Walt41 said:


> I have ten Chinese and Embden geese besides 12 cameras, the geese are a roving pack of grass eating nastiness, besides trimming grass they roam the cleared part of my property and will attack everything from humans to rabbits, they are very territorial and noisy when someone is around, even when I let someone drive in they will surround the vehicle and start pecking at it till I call them off, as a bonus they keep the Canadian geese out of my ponds.



Bwa, swans are similar. I was once driving down a country road and there was this huge swan on one side of a fence. I guess it had clipped wings or something as it wouldn't or couldn't fly. It kept trying to get back over this fence where its buddies were. So, I am going to grab the guy and boost him over. Man..that sucked. Mr. Swan about wore me out. I eventually got him and put up with the pecking action and got him back over. Ingrate....they can put the serious beak to ya...


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 17, 2012)

Swans  ....who knew.

BTW Zog, Goose is some fine eating.....but swans ?:cool2:


----------



## zogger (Feb 17, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Wow - either I live in a pretty darn good area, or I better wake up and smell the coffee. Sure, thieves have taken one of the kids bikes from time to time (most were recovered), and once someone walked off with my pressure washer (darn thing was brand new!), but nothing beyond that.
> 
> Still, I'm a bit more worried now that my new shop is 1/2 block away. I lock it up at night (didn't bother when it was in my back yard), and have some motion lights around it.



Put the cameras in now, and remote the feed to a hard drive off site. The first time you recover your equipment they will be paid for. In this economy and social structure, crime will just keep going up and up. Use real hidden cameras then some obvious fake ones for deterrent.

If it is only half a block and you have clean line of sight, you should be able to wifi (heck, even a high end bluetooth connection will go a hundred yards or better) the feed over to your house.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

zogger said:


> Put the cameras in now, and remote the feed to a hard drive off site. The first time you recover your equipment they will be paid for. In this economy and social structure, crime will just keep going up and up. Use real hidden cameras then some obvious fake ones for deterrent.
> 
> If it is only half a block and you have clean line of sight, you should be able to wifi (heck, even a high end bluetooth connection will go a hundred yards or better) the feed over to your house.



Yeah Unc better git cracking!


----------



## Marc (Feb 17, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> It is funny how I'll be working on some *hair brained idea *and I'll think to myself "boy, John would have liked this"



Like... firewood via explosives? Make sure to film it! 


"And now, the proper use of a shaped charge to split 30" oak"


----------



## zogger (Feb 17, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Swans  ....who knew.
> 
> BTW Zog, Goose is some fine eating.....but swans ?:cool2:



Got the wild ones all over here because there are multiple ponds and pastures. Never shot one though, I kinda sorta outgrew most of my hunting interest (that will change whenever the wild hogs discover this place). Tons of quail, too, and turkeys. One of the dogs here, a border collie, is fast enough and can jump high enough she snags quail once in awhile, and eats them. None of them jackals has caught any geese yet, but they try. Rabbits they sometimes get, and one of my cats can catch rabbits fairly regular.

When we first moved here, I saw small deer herds daily, then the poachers started hitting the place. Within two years of hearing bang bang bang at night you rarely saw a deer. Now that the game warden guys are cracking down I am starting to see some deer again. 

I have read on the internets over the years about how guys will "just go hunt for their food" when/if the TSHTF. I don't think they realise how fast deer disappear once 1,000 times as much unregulated anything goes hunting pressure is put on the herds. Back during the depression, white tails near got wiped out this side of the big muddy. And it didn't take very long either, a few years.

My dad was telling me about it, he was a kid back then, lived on a farm northern lower peninsula michigan. Same deal, even with a low real rural population, once the bankster gangsters wiped everyone out, guys had to really hunt for food. Deer disappeared. His dad went to clubbing and trapping rabbits to supplement what they had from chickens and a garden. The deer, what remained of them, went wicked deep and totally nocturnal. 

Anyway, he taught my dad how to spot and club rabbits and then my dad taught me. Back then, shotgun shells were expensive so they just clubbed them.


----------



## ETpilot (Feb 17, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I drove down to my home in Kissimmee, Fl and parked the truck in the driveway. My wife and I went on a road trip in another vehicle. When we got back I went to fill the truck with diesel. I noticed it took 10 more gallons then expected. Sure enough, someone had stolen 10 gallons of diesel. They broke off the filler neck nozzle safety door and stuck a hose down to steal the diesel. Must have had 2 five gallon cans. I reported to police. Now I am going to get some hidden cameras to see if I can get the thief in the act if he returns. Hopefully he will have a cutting experience as I will booby trap the filler door.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

What do you think of parking a Police car at your place would thieves still rob there?They can be bought cheap used !Just move it around a little like it is in use daily.


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 17, 2012)

Agreed Zog, we don't want to hunt, but enjoy the neighbors hunting on this place for food. Getting back to the low lifes stealing wood, the hunting probably keeps them away.

Plenty of deer, coyotes, turkeys, quail or pheasant ( I can't tell ), coons, porcupines ( eat the cambium off my White Pines, I will shoot the %$#@& ), Black Bear, too many Massachusetts Homo Sapiens in summer, and a sighted Mountain Lion. Moose and deer don't share territory here. It's been so warm this winter, the bears are out.


----------



## Preston (Feb 17, 2012)

zogger........don't know how long you've lived in the mountain up there, but the law states if you have need to fear bodily harm toward you are family you are justified in the State of Georgia to fire at will. When that punk pulled the knife I would have let him know I felt for my safety and capped him where he stood. I've question our sheriff on this and he told me not to give the crook time to do much of anything when you feel in harm way because of him.

My mutt is by no means a mean one, but he has gone at other dog in a rather pointed way when he felt the other animal was going at me. He meant to end it all right there. He's a herding line, I think. Maybe Border Collie and Australian Shepard. Possibly some German Shepard in there too. Plus he has a loud mouth and lets me know if anybody in on our place from any direction. Sometimes I think he's like mama in that he has eyes in the back of his head. :msp_smile:

Bottom line we do live in a mean world that has been taught we that have a little, owe them that don't. Never mind they don't have because of their choices, but the government has them believing we have cuz we're greedy. So protect what's yours or loose it. Sooner or later some thief will attempt to take it. Get some of these prized citizens the government pampeps high on some of the drugs they do today and the sky's the limit as to what they'll try. If I see um I'm not concerned. If I don't, I rely on Morgan my dog to warn me.

How bout some of you with the camera systems giving some brand names that are good to go.


----------



## Vibes (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm glad I live near the city. Sounds scary out there in the sticks. You all talk about living out in the middle of no where so you're left alone. Doesn't sound that way.

I had an Australian Shep/ Border collie mix as my last pup. Best dog I ever saw. It actually herded cats in the house. Couldn't even take a pee until it chased every bird/squirrel and chipmunk out of the yard. When it was a 6 week old pup, she would sneak around the house at nite and grab a sock out of every family members hamper, and lay them outside of its bed so it had its small herd to keep a lookout on. Whenever we would leave, I would give her a bag with 2 breadcrusts in to guard from the cats.

We had some crackheaded hillbillys move in across the street from me some years back. I have a lot of elderly neighbors who started getting robbed of money items. I nipped it in the bud real quick. I started harrassing there kids and all there freinds who came down the road. Some of them I flat out told them that they weren't aloud down my street. Go ahead, call the cops. I know your on probation!! After about 2 months of that, I offered them $200 to move. GONE!!!!


----------



## Preston (Feb 17, 2012)

Now who's in a scary situation? Pay um to move. Why we don't even do that. :msp_smile:


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 17, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> What do you think of parking a Police car at your place would thieves still rob there?They can be bought cheap used !Just move it around a little like it is in use daily.



We lived on a corner lot with garage underneath the house in Des Moines. Literally 20 ft from my backdoor was the house of a police officer. Over a weekend thieves broke in while we were gone. They tried the front door but the glass in the door was too far from the lock. Went to the backdoor broke the window out leaving blood :biggrinbounce2: and gained entry. They ransacked the place taking my wife's jewelry ($10 to 15K), food and anything of value. They must of left by the front door because it was open when we arrived back on Sunday. All of our spare car keys were sitting on top of one of the cars in the garage. Too dumb to figure out which key went to which car. Police car may be a deterrent but it will only work for so long. Hate to say it but you can't count on the police.

Brian


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

kyle1! said:


> We lived on a corner lot with garage underneath the house in Des Moines. Literally 20 ft from my backdoor was the house of a police officer. Over a weekend thieves broke in while we were gone. They tried the front door but the glass in the door was too far from the lock. Went to the backdoor broke the window out leaving blood :biggrinbounce2: and gained entry. They ransacked the place taking my wife's jewelry ($10 to 15K), food and anything of value. They must of left by the front door because it was open when we arrived back on Sunday. All of our spare car keys were sitting on top of one of the cars in the garage. Too dumb to figure out which key went to which car. Police car may be a deterrent but it will only work for so long. Hate to say it but you can't count on the police.
> 
> Brian


sounds like they had info as to when who was home.Well from all that I heard here I say you need to always have someone home and armed.


----------



## Jonesy11 (Feb 17, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> sounds like they had info as to when who was home.Well from all that I heard here I say you need to always have someone home and armed.



Thats why I taught my Great Dane to shoot. 

He makes a great deterrent since he can stand up and look over our 6ft privacy fence at any would be idiots. The Lab and the Weimerainer help with the barking alarm. I really love to let him out the door in front of me when solicitors come by, holding onto his collar (tall enough so no leash needed) he usually does the talking for me on the no thanks I'm not interested.

Neighbors across the street from us have had their door kicked in and a few things stolen. Said it musta been kids since it was like lighters, cigarettes, cds, dvds. 

Wife and I are both crack shots if the need arises that an idiot decides to press his luck while we are home, the rest of the time they will be dog chow


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 17, 2012)

I live in a rural community and about 15 years ago we had a group move into a rental house. They had a 16 year old kid who was on a rampage of stealing and joyriding peoples equipment, damaging it to by the way. Everyone knew who was doing it but cops wouldn't do anything till THEY witnessed it. 

When the kid got a pickup truck it got worse. He'd use the cash he "made" to customize his 4x4. One night he broke into a farmers shop and the farmers dogs started barking. He got up and chased the kid and he ran into the woods. His truck was parked at the edge of the property so farmer called the cops and went to his shop to gather some supplies.

Needless to say the kid called the cops and said someone had stolen his truck. Cops and farmer were at the truck when the kids Mom pulled up with him and he had a smirky smile on his face. Cop ask him where he had been and he said at home and his Mom lied right along with him. 

The smile was quickly wiped off his face when he opened the door and was met with the stench of what was probably a whole bottles worth of fox urine soaked into the seats, headliner, steering wheel cover and dash wiring. Kid yelled "What the *$^) is this?" Farmers replied, " Those damn thieves have no respect for anyones stuff."

Long story short, The situation was finally fixed when the kid turned 18 and came up missing.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Jonesy11 said:


> Thats why I taught my Great Dane to shoot.
> 
> He makes a great deterrent since he can stand up and look over our 6ft privacy fence at any would be idiots. The Lab and the Weimerainer help with the barking alarm. I really love to let him out the door in front of me when solicitors come by, holding onto his collar (tall enough so no leash needed) he usually does the talking for me on the no thanks I'm not interested.
> 
> ...



Tip of the day bows are silent!


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 17, 2012)

and they cant track ballistics on a arrow...


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 17, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Tip of the day bows are silent!



Yeah... But them damn thieves keep runnin off... And I hate having to follow a blood trail...
:amazed:


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 17, 2012)

game tracker.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd have to say we've been fortunate out here in the sticks... Whenever a piece of property has come up for sale, one of the neighbors will usually cough up the duckets to buy it. Just to keep someone else from moving in... Sounds kinda bad, but everyone knows everyone here... Get too many outsiders, it's hard to tell who belongs on our road and who don't... It pays to have good neighbors... I still leave the keys in the rigs... Though after hearing all this, I may start taking them out... My lab is too old and fat to be considered a guard dog...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who does not live in constant fear?? I got more wood around here than Carter has pills. I would not know if a cord or two was missing or probably care. Keys are always in the vehicles ignitions. Make sure you return it with a full tank. If it don’t come back, its insured. People wander all over the place looking for tree work and cord wood cuz that’s what I do. Never had a problem. Cameras, landmines, killer dogs, gooses, tire shredders?? Don’t sound like anyplace I would like to live. I guess I must be crazy.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't fear anything, I sleep soundly at night and know that ALL my stuff will be right where I left it in the morning, for me good security is just like an insurance policy that prepays you with peace of mind.


----------



## Vibes (Feb 17, 2012)

Cameras, landmines, killer dogs, gooses, tire shredders?? Don’t sound like anyplace I would like to live. I guess I must be crazy. 

Sounds like Bagdad.


I paid those Hillbillys to move to get them out of there. It worked and it was cheap. I pay my deadbeat tennants to move too. Its way easier and cheaper and totally legal. Thats where the old saying is money talks suckers walk. My time is worth way more than $200, and I never get scared.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I don't fear anything, I sleep soundly at night and know that ALL my stuff will be right where I left it in the morning, for me good security is just like an insurance policy that prepays you with peace of mind.



Do you own your possessions or do they own you?? If you can’t afford to lose your possessions over the side of a boat, did you really have any business owing them in the first place?? I guess I just think differently than the rest of the world.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> Am I the only one who does not live in constant fear?? I got more wood around here than Carter has pills. I would not know if a cord or two was missing or probably care. Keys are always in the vehicles ignitions. Make sure you return it with a full tank. If it don’t come back, its insured. People wander all over the place looking for tree work and cord wood cuz that’s what I do. Never had a problem. Cameras, landmines, killer dogs, gooses, tire shredders?? Don’t sound like anyplace I would like to live. I guess I must be crazy.



You just have not had a problem yet is all!It ain't 1955 any more.Lots of bad people around really.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 17, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> Do you own your possessions or do they own you?? If you can’t afford to lose your possessions over the side of a boat, did you really have any business owing them in the first place?? I guess I just think differently than the rest of the world.



How is my boss going to take it when I can't come in tomorrow cause my car is gone and we need to finish up a critical project with a $50,000 bond out?
How are my insurance rates going to look when I have a few theft claims?
How will I feel if I loose my lifetime collection of tools? Including those that belonged to my late father.
Where does complacency end? Should I just let potential thieves financially ruin me? Tell my kids that they won't be going to a good college and getting any inheritance because I really didn't care to manage my life properly?
As a parent I'm responsible to keep my children safe, what if a thief gets in when I'm not home and they are?
No thanks! I'll continue to have extreme security measures in place just in case someone thinks they want to help themselves.


----------



## sw18x (Feb 17, 2012)

A buddy of mine lives in a housing track but he has a wood burner in his basement. He's got his wood stacked up against a chainlink fence in the back yard that butts up to the neighbor behind him. He started to notice some holes in the pile so he picked up some mousetraps ... also a video camera to record all the fun. You can't see the perp on the tape because it was pitch black but he sure made some noise when he found that first trap. That took care of the missing wood problem.


----------



## Preston (Feb 17, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> How is my boss going to take it when I can't come in tomorrow cause my car is gone and we need to finish up a critical project with a $50,000 bond out?
> How are my insurance rates going to look when I have a few theft claims?
> How will I feel if I loose my lifetime collection of tools? Including those that belonged to my late father.
> Where does complacency end? Should I just let potential thieves financially ruin me? Tell my kids that they won't be going to a good college and getting any inheritance because I really didn't care to manage my life properly?
> ...



Walt........you will find Pollyanna/Ostrich type folks around. Like you said, they just haven't been hit yet. I know folks with $7,000 to $10,000 Resophonic guitars that are insured, but these instruments have a sound the players want and paid to have. Mess with one of these and a musician could turn killer. Can they be replaced, sure. But it will not have the tone that "one" did. So to me, the folks that say insurance can replace everything they have, ain't got a thing in they're possession I would want. My sister used to be like that, but she changed her attitude as she "matured" and saw what the bottom feeders were really like.

So stealing my firewood, guitar, generator, or anything else on my place if I'm in a position to stop it, will. And just hope the Pollyannas stay safe in their cocoon. :msp_smile:


----------



## Bucko (Feb 17, 2012)

If any of you have found good day and night camera systems I would appreciate the tips. I have to do something because the local authorities are useless. I have looked around here on the web but have no knowledge of such things. Suggestions?


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Excellent Point*

Sure, insurance will replace most of what you had but will not replace the memories, or sentimental value that some of our tools and possessions gain over time.

Maybe something of your late father or grand father. 

Most everything I own of value has meaning to me. If I was to buy it again new it just wouldn't be the same.

Protect what you have. It's worth more than you paid for it.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> How is my boss going to take it when I can't come in tomorrow cause my car is gone and we need to finish up a critical project with a $50,000 bond out?
> How are my insurance rates going to look when I have a few theft claims?
> How will I feel if I loose my lifetime collection of tools? Including those that belonged to my late father.
> Where does complacency end? Should I just let potential thieves financially ruin me? Tell my kids that they won't be going to a good college and getting any inheritance because I really didn't care to manage my life properly?
> ...



No insurance on your vehicles or you aint got a spare to drive to work?? Old tools is for old fools. Use em or sell em for scrap. Your kids will fit in well at college. They can tell all their class mates to check out the archives on this site to see their old man talking about land mines, improvised explosives and tire shredders. Should be a hoot and they will fit in well. Seriously, we are living in 2012 not 1855. Your lifestyle seem like purgatory to me but if you are happy who am I to question??


----------



## leon (Feb 17, 2012)

*caqmeras needed*



Bucko said:


> If any of you have found good day and night camera systems I would appreciate the tips. I have to do something because the local authorities are useless. I have looked around here on the web but have no knowledge of such things. Suggestions?



Look up/Google Cab Cam and you cna buy them from Welcome to WWW.BELARUSAGSUPPLY.COM - Belarus Agricultural Supply™ <BR>Division Of Belarus Tractor International 

They are great folks to work with and they are very helpfull I have two of them mounted on my truck 
and they are great with excellent clarity. be sure to order the ones with the winter shutters 
to protect the lens and reduce the chance of being damaged. The cameras have internal heaters to keep 
the innards nice and dry and helps keep the shutter motor working too. you can buy wired or wireless systems.


----------



## promac850 (Feb 17, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> No insurance on your vehicles or you aint got a spare to drive to work?? *Old tools is for old fools. Use em or sell em for scrap.* Your kids will fit in well at college. They can tell all their class mates to check out the archives on this site to see their old man talking about land mines, improvised explosives and tire shredders. Should be a hoot and they will fit in well. Seriously, we are living in 2012 not 1855. Your lifestyle seem like purgatory to me but if you are happy who am I to question??



I oughta throw my 3/4" drive Superior ratchet at your noggin. You're the fool.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 17, 2012)

promac610 said:


> I oughta throw my 3/4" drive Superior ratchet at your noggin. You're the fool.



You would probably break that ratchet. Aint my first rodeo boy. Might want to sit this one out.


----------



## camr (Feb 17, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> Old tools is for old fools. Use em or sell em for scrap.



I've read some really dumb quotes on this site but this one tops 'em all.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 17, 2012)

camr said:


> I've read some really dumb quotes on this site but this one tops 'em all.



NBD, you are young and you will learn. Not too many pro’s making money with the old stuff. Fly by night and backyard dreamers might give it the old college try but it does reach a limit. Happens in all industries and you need to accept it or give up. Your choice.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 17, 2012)

*One thing is for sure...*



CentaurG2 said:


> You would probably break that ratchet. Aint my first rodeo boy. Might want to sit this one out.



Well looks like everyone has an opinion and they differ. 

Old school new school and everything in between. 

A lot of the guys on this site work with their tools everyday to put food on the table and 
we get attached to them. 

We are loyal to them, even brand loyalty is fierce here. 

We have a lot of respect for our tools, trucks, dogs, etc... 

It's not my first rodeo either, I've been thru hell and back.

It's just the way it is I guess.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 17, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> NBD, you are young and you will learn. Not too many pro’s making money with the old stuff. Fly by night and backyard dreamers might give it the old college try but it does reach a limit. Happens in all industries and you need to accept it or give up. Your choice.



This may sound crazy, but I understand what you're saying... I used to live in an area though, that required diligence as far as anti theft goes though... 
I like where I am now though... Few thieves... Hope it stays that way...


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 17, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> NBD, you are young and you will learn. Not too many pro’s making money with the old stuff. Fly by night and backyard dreamers might give it the old college try but it does reach a limit. Happens in all industries and you need to accept it or give up. Your choice.



A lot of old tools do the job just as well as a new tool. I'd replace an electric drill from the '60's, but would treasure an axehead. I can buy a better battery charger now than the 30 year-old one back in the barn, sure, but it isn't worth the thousands of dollars to replace my tire bead-buster with some modern contraption. Those old tools have their place, and still do their job well.


----------



## camr (Feb 17, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> NBD, you are young and you will learn. Not too many pro’s making money with the old stuff. Fly by night and backyard dreamers might give it the old college try but it does reach a limit. Happens in all industries and you need to accept it or give up. Your choice.



Not nearly as young as you might think, Pops, and this ain't my first rodeo, either. Oh, and I've got a lot of Snap On tools in my arsenal that are older than I am and darned if they don't work just fine every single time I put 'em to use. Now if only I had you around to supply the hot air I need when I'm peeling vinyl graphics off a trailer, my TOOL collection would be complete.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 17, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> You just have not had a problem yet is all!It ain't 1955 any more.Lots of bad people around really.



Actually, it just about is.

This ain't the 1970s anymore.

Burglary rate in 1960 was 5 per 1,000 people.

2010 it was 7 per 1,000. Not really a huge difference. Some years in between oh yeah -- peaked in 1980 at 17 burglaries per 1,000 population. 

Most of our other crime statistics have all followed the same trends.

=================
I like cameras. May not stop break ins, but neither do alarms. But gives you a fighting chance to actually catch who did it...and the more times you can rack up cases against someone, the more likely they'll actually get punished.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 17, 2012)

Nobody ever wins a pissing contest, boys. Let's get back to the topic, eh?

For my part, I don't really see the use of a video camera. Seems like all you do is get a recording of people stealing your stuff. How helpful is it for getting it back?

What are the best preventative measures? I've got door locks and security lights, but what ought I to do beyond that?


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 17, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Nobody ever wins a pissing contest, boys. Let's get back to the topic, eh?
> 
> For my part, I don't really see the use of a video camera. Seems like all you do is get a recording of people stealing your stuff. How helpful is it for getting it back?
> 
> What are the best preventative measures? I've got door locks and security lights, but what ought I to do beyond that?



Fake cameras. It is only a deterrent, sure, but an effective one. These people don't want to get caught doing what they do. This won't stop the determined, or the desperate, but the rational ones will take notice, and find easier pickings. This will work even better if your criminal-pressure is lower. Make yourself look like a risky target, and they'll pass you by.

eta I engrave everything I have of theivable value with my driver's license number. Usually 3 times. One in an obvious spot, one slightly hidden, and one deep inside. Never had anything stolen that this has helped me, but I think it can only help when you see your stuff at the pawn shop.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 17, 2012)

If i was ever going to break the law the only thing that would ,scare ,worry ,deter stop me, would probably be a video camera!


----------



## jasult (Feb 18, 2012)

I installed real nice video system 10 years ago at my yard location where my construction equipment is stored and all my firewood splitting happens. I have caught many a thefts and bad things. The worst was a few months back when I recorded a murder from a bad drug deal and the bad people were arrested the next night thanks to my video and the pro's doing their homework. They did confiscate my video system for court and did reimburse me for a new better system.

On lighter side, I caught my neighbor steeling my firewood and I invited him in my office and ran the video back of him steeling many wagon loads of wood. I explained to him that if he donates a days hard work helping us cut split and stack that he could continue with having some wood or else don't touch. He elected to NOT TOUCH.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Preston (Feb 18, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Nobody ever wins a pissing contest, boys. Let's get back to the topic, eh?
> 
> For my part, I don't really see the use of a video camera. Seems like all you do is get a recording of people stealing your stuff. How helpful is it for getting it back?
> 
> What are the best preventative measures? I've got door locks and security lights, but what ought I to do beyond that?



Really? Back many years ago when I was about 10, me and 4 of my friend has a pissing contest. Guess what! I won. I had the longest stream in the bunch.  Not don't say you can't win.

But in this case your right. Some folks in New England get their point across with a demeaning, condescending response. But in the South we're use to that so no harm. But I would be very careful calling anybody out. This just ain't the site for it. I would imagine there are a few manly men on here that know what life's all about, along with the dreamers.

Now back to camera's and stealing wood. :msp_smile:


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bucko said:


> If any of you have found good day and night camera systems I would appreciate the tips. I have to do something because the local authorities are useless. I have looked around here on the web but have no knowledge of such things. Suggestions?



Lorex wireless is a good system, I have six of them for areas that were not practical to hardwire and they have good night vision and two way audio, they also sit in "standby mode" and only turn on if motion is detected.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 18, 2012)

camr said:


> Not nearly as young as you might think, Pops, and this ain't my first rodeo, either. Oh, and I've got a lot of Snap On tools in my arsenal that are older than I am and darned if they don't work just fine every single time I put 'em to use. Now if only I had you around to supply the hot air I need when I'm peeling vinyl graphics off a trailer, my TOOL collection would be complete.



Have you tried the new fine tooth Snap-On ratchets?? Just upgraded some of my old stuff. NICE!! Like night and day but who am I to judge?? What were we talking about again?? Oh ya, the lunacy of landmines.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 18, 2012)

CentaurG2 said:


> Have you tried the new fine tooth Snap-On ratchets?? Just upgraded some of my old stuff. NICE!! Like night and day but who am I to judge?? What were we talking about again?? Oh ya, the lunacy of landmines.



Why are you so worked up? Nobody here told you that you had to take the same security measures that others have, nobody told you that old tools are better than new. Some people are not comfortable with even locking their stuff up and that is ok, the great thing about this country is freedom to choose to do some things and the freedom to not choose to do things. 
A good example is my better half, she grew up in a town that was virtually crime free, her parents never locked anything and didn't have keys to pass on to the new owners when they sold their house, she always thought my measures were extreme until there was a rash of home burglaries in the area and one day she said to me that " she would like them to try that crap here" right then I knew she understood but did not always like security. I would love to return to a time when we didn't have to worry about such things but we can't so, I just prevent my family from being victimized.
I own a lot of tools, I would say that most are relatively new by tool standards but every one has a story behind it and I want to have them when I need them, I am a bit of a tool junkie but, I always can find the right tool for whatever I'm working on. One of the things I consider irreplaceable is my fathers old Kennedy tool box, it sits on top of my eight foot monster as a constant reminder of my dad, all his tools are still in there, from old mckaig hatch wrenches to hand sharpened drill bits, there is even a picture of him and my mom taped to the inside of the lid that probably has been there for fifty years and because I have good security it will remain right where it is until my son has it someday.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 18, 2012)

This fella is the keeper of the wood here. The technology may be old, but it works and he could give a #### less about political correctness.............


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 18, 2012)

> Seems like all you do is get a recording of people stealing your stuff. How helpful is it for getting it back?



Really?

Properly designed, you have a pic of the burglars and their license plate. 

Perfect? No.

Cops are paid to close incidents, not solve crimes.

No witnesses -- human or electronic? Around here the Trooper might stop at some of the neighbors if he's not to busy, then close the incident for lack of leads to follow. They'll grumble a bit if you make paperwork for them by giving them serial numbers of the stolen stuff to enter into the database (hint: digital cameras). But other then filling out paperwork, there's not much they can justify spending time on doing -- it's not like they have a Huggy Bear they can go ask and find out who ripped off whom. 

Got pics of plates and people? Schwing. 

Visions of silver bracelets flashing in their head they can now spend the time to run the plates, see if anyone at the barracks recognize the people, and bring it to the Detectives at the local barracks to see if they want/need to be involved. Good number of criminals are not unknown to the police...having a really solid reason (like video) for getting a search warrant to serve on their property and see what else is found they show up looking for your chainsaws? Golden.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dalmatian makes a great point about digital, if I so desired I could go back over a month a put every vehicle, every delivery and every person who stepped foot on my property on a thumb drive and hand it to the cops and they would have a time stamped color video as evidence to use, with audio so if there was a question about anything that was said or done they could review it exactly as it happened.


----------



## CRThomas (Feb 18, 2012)

*Stealing*

YouTube had a video on it a year or so back a guy on camera was steal firewood and died of heart attack on camera. I tried to find it but I guess it been took off. The family tried to sue the owner of the camera but didn't get any thing but the camera owner had to pay his lawyers. Worlds in bad way.


----------



## owbguy (Feb 18, 2012)

rottiman said:


> This fella is the keeper of the wood here. The technology may be old, but it works and he could give a #### less about political correctness.............



Good looking Rott. 







My neighbor has one like that but it looks a bit taller. I was walking my dog one night in the dark and heading down my driveway toward the mailbox. My dog took off like a streak of lighting down the drive and disappeared past the beam of my flashlight. I hollered his name a few times as I walked to catch up. Normally when this happens he pops out of the woods carrying a possum, brings it to me and drops it at my feet. Not this time. All of the sudden this big, bear-like thing steps out of the woods in front of me. Stopped me dead in my tracks. Then my dog stepped out behind it, tail up and exhibiting playful demeanor. I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw my dog's reaction. That was my introduction to my neighbors newly adopted rottweiler.

My dog spent 7 months at our local humane society before my family adopted him. It took a little time for all of us to adjust. The result is a really happy and incredibly loyal dog. When I say loyal I mean it. My 7 year old daughter and 10 year old son (at the time) were walking my dog on leash down our driveway when a pickup truck drove in and approached them. It was a local guy I know and he was looking for me. My dog wouldn't let him out of his truck. He wasn't going to let the guy anywhere near my kids. Mind you, this was on my property where my dog has every reason to act accordingly. On another occasion I had my daughter and dog with me while I was loading maple rounds into the bed of my truck at the edge of my cherry orchard. I saw a car drive up my driveway toward my dad's house. It didn't come back out and no one was home. We drove over to check out what was going on. Well, this chap was out of his vehicle and walking around the house where he had no business being. He scurried back toward his vehicle when he saw me pull up in my truck. We exchanged some words. Before I knew it my dog climbed out through the passenger door truck window my daughter had rolled down. He raced over to greet the fella, who got in his vehicle faster than you can say "boo." Dogs are good judges of character. It was abundantly clear that dude was overstepping his bounds. My dog put him in check. Game over.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 18, 2012)

climberjones said:


> If i was ever going to break the law the only thing that would ,scare ,worry ,deter stop me, would probably be a video camera!



But you may have some smarts Crackheads dont!

http://lifehacker.com/203905/use-your-webcam-as-a-security-camera


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> Why are you so worked up? Nobody here told you that you had to take the same security measures that others have, nobody told you that old tools are better than new. Some people are not comfortable with even locking their stuff up and that is ok, the great thing about this country is freedom to choose to do some things and the freedom to not choose to do things.
> A good example is my better half, she grew up in a town that was virtually crime free, her parents never locked anything and didn't have keys to pass on to the new owners when they sold their house, she always thought my measures were extreme until there was a rash of home burglaries in the area and one day she said to me that " she would like them to try that crap here" right then I knew she understood but did not always like security. I would love to return to a time when we didn't have to worry about such things but we can't so, I just prevent my family from being victimized.
> I own a lot of tools, I would say that most are relatively new by tool standards but every one has a story behind it and I want to have them when I need them, I am a bit of a tool junkie but, I always can find the right tool for whatever I'm working on. One of the things I consider irreplaceable is my fathers old Kennedy tool box, it sits on top of my eight foot monster as a constant reminder of my dad, all his tools are still in there, from old mckaig hatch wrenches to hand sharpened drill bits, there is even a picture of him and my mom taped to the inside of the lid that probably has been there for fifty years and because I have good security it will remain right where it is until my son has it someday.



I did not think I was worked up about anything. Superstitious yes, paranoid no. The open forum is a great place to exchange ideas and different points of view. Carry on doin’ whatever it is you do.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 18, 2012)

owbguy said:


> Good looking Rott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, adapted dogs know where their bread is buttered. spent 7years of my LEO career as a canine handler. always amazed me how many nimrods would try to screw with a 265lb. cop but really didn't care for playin with an 85 lb. German Shepherd.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 18, 2012)

Preston said:


> Really? Back many years ago when I was about 10, me and 4 of my friend has a pissing contest. Guess what! I won. I had the longest stream in the bunch.  Not don't say you can't win.




I stand corrected. :msp_ohmy: Perhaps I should have said 'fight' instead of 'contest.' When I was a youngster, I got into a pissing fight with one of my brothers. No victor in that one, but I admit I was the bigger loser in that one. Pee tastes just as bad as it smells. :mad2::msp_ohmy:


Bck to cameras now - the presence of a camera does not necessarily guarantee a lic plate. They might walk in, or cover it up, or blurry image, or bad angle/light, or any of a dozen reasons for no plate. Heck, the car might even be stolen. But I do agree that it would be an additional deterrant, which would make financial sense to install fake ones instead.

I'm surprised no one here has mentioned geese yet. Those were brought up in other security threads before.


----------



## 603doug (Feb 18, 2012)

I set up a couple of foscam outdoor cameras and have it set up if you show up it emails me your pretty picture. One problem my darn turkeys trip them and I receive 20+ emails of their pretty faces. I hated to have to do this to keep my stuff but it does give one peace of mind.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Feb 18, 2012)

makes me appreciate my life. never had keys to my house. leave my keys in the vehicles


----------



## Preston (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm one too that hardly ever locked the house. Never locked the truck. Never locked the car till two things happened. The newer vehicles have an automatic door lock when you put it in gear. Our Malibu can't be driven without locked doors. Second is living around Atlanta we have a portion of the population that are on the government hand out system. They pretty much have the feeling what's mine is theirs for the taking. So they have something they call 'carjacking'. You folks that live where there are no locks needed, that term "carjacking" just means you can be sitting at a traffic light and some bottom feeder sticks his cheap handgun in your ear and takes you vehicle. I say this 'cuz I know in you land of peace and tranquility this is foreign term to you. Some of us had to contend with this. Now I know insurance will replace the truck if it's destroyed, but after they've had days of crack party's and sex parties in your vehicle, who would want it back? Yes, I do realize I can move. And I have twice, but these sorta people just keep spreading. 

So all of you with no locks and have no need for them, count you blessings. All of just can't live in utopia. So we have to find ways to look after ours. Lord knows I do pray these low life's would stop their ways, but here at least it's just getting worse. Y'all count yourselves blessed that you live in a land of peace without these government pampered bottom feeders to worry with. But the best part, you do have need to lock anything up. How fortunate you are.


----------



## CRThomas (Feb 19, 2012)

*To Preston*

I live in a Goverment supported area. I know what you are getting at. When we moved here we never locked the house cars shop left keys in all the equipment. Those days are over with. Now they set in the cafe and talk about different things that they can steal. They have no tail lights or lic on there trailers. The big thing is they think the other working people are sorry because we don't help them. Don't know about people any more.


----------



## zogger (Feb 19, 2012)

Preston said:


> I'm one too that hardly ever locked the house. Never locked the truck. Never locked the car till two things happened. The newer vehicles have an automatic door lock when you put it in gear. Our Malibu can't be driven without locked doors. Second is living around Atlanta we have a portion of the population that are on the government hand out system. They pretty much have the feeling what's mine is theirs for the taking. So they have something they call 'carjacking'. You folks that live where there are no locks needed, that term "carjacking" just means you can be sitting at a traffic light and some bottom feeder sticks his cheap handgun in your ear and takes you vehicle. I say this 'cuz I know in you land of peace and tranquility this is foreign term to you. Some of us had to contend with this. Now I know insurance will replace the truck if it's destroyed, but after they've had days of crack party's and sex parties in your vehicle, who would want it back? Yes, I do realize I can move. And I have twice, but these sorta people just keep spreading.
> 
> So all of you with no locks and have no need for them, count you blessings. All of just can't live in utopia. So we have to find ways to look after ours. Lord knows I do pray these low life's would stop their ways, but here at least it's just getting worse. Y'all count yourselves blessed that you live in a land of peace without these government pampered bottom feeders to worry with. But the best part, you do have need to lock anything up. How fortunate you are.



--that's the last straw that got me to move out of metro. Gf couldn't even go to the gas station without being harassed, and then I started catching bums breaking into my basement. Little woods behind my house and on the street side the other side of the woods there was a marta stop. It was knee deep in crap trash and the lowlifes just went through the woods and started nailing anything they could grab. the crime there is just out of control. Had an apartment, some junkiie climbed a fence and climbed into the kitchen window, second story! Woke up to some junkie in my house, ran him out with my pistol, I did NOT want to blast somer aids and hep infected cretin and splatter that all over. One attempted car jacking. Had to go down during the rodney king riots and rescue the Gf I had at the time and her mom from where they worked downtown. Was working doing repairs for a guy who owned section 8 housing, I am fixing the gutters and cleaning them and find needles...Had to keep moving my van so I could keep an eye on it from any nearby windows when I was working inside. I mean, it just went on and on. Had a good friend just knocked unconscious, someone just whacked him from behind while he was walking down the sidewalk in a neighborhood, rolled for his wallet. Guy tried to mug me on the street. All sorts of stuff. Had enough, moved, and I was close enough anyway from having another back relapse, couldn't work much. I don't even like driving down there any more. It's creepy. Almost as creepy as some of the "abandoned areas"* in Detroit I've seen.

Robert Heinlein reference, "abandoned areas" from "I will fear no evil". He nailed it, happening now..


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 19, 2012)

My sons best friend who stays with us from time to time called me at 4am this morning in a panic, he recently picked up a second job plowing parking lots and when he showed up this morning the plow was gone from his bosses truck...he called police and his boss but the cops were more interested in where he was prior to the incident, I was able to shut them down when I told the cop that my lawyer would be delivering a digital recording of exactly where he was and what time he arrived and left. I told the cops they had better look elsewhere for suspects as I trust this kid with a key and alarm code to my home and he is making good money at his two jobs, one of which requires drug testing as a condition of employment.
Yet another good use for cameras-proof of innocent activity.


----------



## Dale (Feb 20, 2012)

climberjones said:


> That dog looks serious!



You ain't lyin. That mutt looks like a ball of solid muscle ornery.


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 20, 2012)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> makes me appreciate my life. never had keys to my house. leave my keys in the vehicles



My house is over 100 years old, never had modern locks. I finally put some deadbolts on about 6 years ago. I sometimes leave my keys in my truck when I'm at a job site, or by the shop, but only when I'm fairly near. We're pretty safe out here, but the crime wave is getting closer, and the way the economy is going, it won't be improving.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a shame ! :msp_mad:

What have we done......


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 20, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> It's a shame ! :msp_mad:
> 
> What have we done......



We have created generation after generation with no work ethic and little by little things that used to be unacceptable have been allowed to slide, now we are faced with a society that manufactures criminals instead of workers.


----------



## Preston (Feb 21, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> It's a shame ! :msp_mad:
> 
> What have we done......



Kinda simple really. We as a collective body have allowed the courts to remove the teaching of Scripture from every facet of American life. That has made our life's governed by governmental law of the external instead of what America was founded and raised on, law of the heart. When you know something is wrong and you're taught it's wrong. you are almost fearful of doing it. Now days that teaching has been replaced by the idea we've hurt somebody's feeling along the way and some other belief system has been offended. So we have what we have and it will get no better unless and when the "men" of this nation decide time has come to do something about it. Government is the problem so don't rely on them. Thomas Jefferson said "the tree of liberty in order to flourish and grow, every 200 years or so needs to be watered with the blood of the patriots". With the laws written as they are today that would looked at as a seditious statement. But that was the mind set of our founders. They knew what a revolution had to have to survive. Ours is dead and rotting and we have what we've let happen. The fire is out in the stove, so to speak. We've got to fire it up again or it's useless.:msp_sad:

That's what we've done.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm the product of an old school, provide for yourself, work hard, save for the future household. Our family started with very little and through hard work AND discipline we have all prospered without any government help. Personally I don't understand or have patience for the hand out crowd. To the point where if someone has the ability to work and doesn't, I feel no obligation to help them. Here is why.

From my experience if someone is honestly on hard times and needs help, family, friends and people who know them will assist till they are back on their feet. I have helped others I KNEW in tight spots and guess what, They paid back and got back on their feet ....QUICKLY! There is normally a reason why habitual down and outs are that way. If the people who know them the best(family and friends) have written them off, it should be a red flag to others. 

Hard? yes, true?...mostly. I realize there are a few cases but for the most part this rings true.

I was talking with a single mother of 3. She did have a full time job but chooses to only work a few days a week. To the point where her employer is considering letting her go for attendance. I asked her if she was sick or what. She told me she just didn't want to go. Working a few days a week is all she needs to get by. 

That is the mindset I have seen that is becoming pretty common. Some of it comes from people seeing the parents work hard all their life and end up with nothing. They get the idea of "Why should I work all my life and end up like my parents" Seems like a lot of bad financial decisions are lost on the "need it all now" generation. Saving is stupid to them.

I'll relate one of the best money lessons my father taught me. When I was in high school I wanted a 3 wheeler bad. I NEVER considered asking him to get me one. I approached him and asked him if he'd allow me to buy one! To my surprise he said yes. He walked down into his workshop and got a can. He told me to put the cash in here and when you get enough I'll take you to pick it up and bring it home.

I worked for over a year baling hay, doing odd jobs, mowing, avoiding spending on throwaways (movies, stereo systems and the latest fads) When I finally had enough I approached him and I'll never forget the words he said. "Everytime you take this out, I want you to realize what it took you time wise to buy this." Taught me the meaning of what a dollar was worth and I took care of it.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> We have created generation after generation with no work ethic and little by little things that used to be unacceptable have been allowed to slide, now we are faced with a society that manufactures criminals instead of workers.



We did not the liberals in charge of the crack money to buy votes did!


----------



## Como (Feb 21, 2012)

Back in the day there was a problem around here.

A log was hollowed, black powder inserted and plugged.

Then a bang in the middle of the night.

Did not happen again.


----------



## TFPace (Feb 21, 2012)

*Cameras... PC or DVR system what ya got?*

It has been mentioned on this thread that this economy is driving people to steal, etc. I fully agree and sadly crime is going to get worse.

I have looked into a camera system for my shop. The internet is full of companies selling all sorts of systems. I am leaning toward a DVR based system, they are less prone to crashing than PC's. Maybe the OP will tell us what system he's using. 

The quality if camera is very important as was mentioned. If the cops can't make out clearly who is ripping you off you've wasted your time as well as theirs.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

TFPace said:


> It has been mentioned on this thread that this economy is driving people to steal, etc. I fully agree and sadly crime is going to get worse.
> 
> I have looked into a camera system for my shop. The internet is full of companies selling all sorts of systems. I am leaning toward a DVR based system, they are less prone to crashing than PC's. Maybe the OP will tell us what system he's using.
> 
> The quality if camera is very important as was mentioned. If the cops can't make out clearly who is ripping you off you've wasted your time as well as theirs.



Or a medium quality cam placed close enough to see them clearly.Trick is to fine tune them once you have them so you see what you need to.


----------



## TFPace (Feb 21, 2012)

Lonewolf,

We have a location that catches a lot of car traffic. The company that I have talked to has all price points of cameras. License plate capture cameras are very pricey. 
Location and sun light/glare is an issue too I'm learning. The fine tuning that you spoke of plays a big roll too.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

TFPace said:


> Lonewolf,
> 
> We have a location that catches a lot of car traffic. The company that I have talked to has all price points of cameras. License plate capture cameras are very pricey.
> Location and sun light/glare is an issues too I'm learning. The fine tuning that you spoke of plays a big roll too.



Got a link?


----------



## TFPace (Feb 21, 2012)

*These are the guys I like*

Lone wolf,

These folks seems to know what goes going on and the pricing is fair I think. 

CCTV Cameras

My system will run $4,000 plus less the time I'll spend installing. Work is slow at the present time so needless to say I have not bought yet.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 21, 2012)

TFPace said:


> It has been mentioned on this thread that this economy is driving people to steal, etc. I fully agree and sadly crime is going to get worse.
> 
> I have looked into a camera system for my shop. The internet is full of companies selling all sorts of systems. I am leaning toward a DVR based system, they are less prone to crashing than PC's. Maybe the OP will tell us what system he's using.
> 
> The quality if camera is very important as was mentioned. If the cops can't make out clearly who is ripping you off you've wasted your time as well as theirs.



A base Lorex wireless is a good starting point of around $700, has good night vision, good monitor and two way audio. I use the Lorex system as a camera looking at a camera backup system to fill any voids in my coverage.


----------



## stihlrookie (Feb 21, 2012)

*Pay your bills*

Came to work one morning a couple years back and noticed something odd about one of our 16 ft. box vans. It was sitting up on blocks, all six tires gone, rims left behind. Well I called the cops, they came and took a report, 1300 bucks in near brand new tires stolen, I mean we're talking less than 1000 miles on them. I had the brilliant idea that someone may need to have those mounted on rims so I was going to call the local tire shops and alert them. First call was the place we had just "purchased" the tires from, explain to the guy who I am and what has happened, he says hold on a moment and goes to get someone for me to talk to. Manager gets on the phone and tells me he knows where my tires are.....for the 1300 bucks still owed he will send 2 monkeys down to reinstall said tires. They were repo'd for failure to pay. You just never know.


----------



## gunny100 (Mar 11, 2019)

JTP said:


> *I almost had me a wood thief…..*
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to be at work….
> 
> ...


----------



## olyman (Mar 12, 2019)

DA worthless troooooool


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.defensedevices.com/shotgun-alarm-signal1.html


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## gunny100 (Apr 14, 2019)

if you catch them call the law
and tellem if thay dont pay you back
ask the law if you can blast their ass 1 time for every 1.00 lost


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 14, 2019)

gunny100 said:


> if you catch them call the law
> and tellem if thay dont pay you back
> ask the law if you can blast their ass 1 time for every 1.00 lost


----------



## gunny100 (Apr 14, 2019)

lone wolf said:


>


how much you charge to repair poulan pro 18 inch gas chain saw

did work good 
and it was hard to start last time
and now it wont start


----------

